# News story about an accident in Houston



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't believe I saw a thread on this... But I saw this in the news:

http://www.myfoxdc.com/story/27656550/accident-leaves-houston-uber-driver-with-regrets

Is it me or does this sound like not ubers problem? /Devils advocate

It's pretty clear that uber says that full coverage is contingent upon YOU actually having full coverage. Sounds like this guy is whining because he didn't read the paperwork.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> I don't believe I saw a thread on this... But I saw this in the news:
> 
> http://www.myfoxdc.com/story/27656550/accident-leaves-houston-uber-driver-with-regrets
> 
> ...


Wow! They are paying for damages to his car? Amazing! I will bet they don't want this news to spread too widely!!!!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

From this article I have surmised that the best insurance policy you can have while Ubering is to be friends with a reporter.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

The fact that it made TV news, is the only reason Uber is paying. Especially since he was at fault running a red light.
The thing is, he only had liablity. Even if he was just taking his known friends around and crashed (at fault), nobody would pay for the car either, because he has liabilty.
I see no fault with Uber in this case. And they actually went far and beyond to actually pay for his car when he was at fault with no full coverage. 

I wonder if he had to pay a $1,000 deductible?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I agree with Bart. I certainly don't think uber is paying for his damages out of altruism. Also I think in some sort of way it is their atonement for not taking any responsibility for the death of that six year old girl last year.


----------

